# Timbrens on a Dodge



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

Just installed Timbrens on my 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 and that was not fun at all. These arent just a bolt on with the Dodge's, its a press fit into the stock bumpstop mount. Just wanted to let everyone know what there getting them selves into before they attempt. 

Easiest thing to do is have 2x4's wedged into the top of the timbren when the truck is up in the air then lower it and a few tries later it will go in.

Goodluck, Let me know how sucessfull others have been.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

oh boy, thats what I wanted to hear, have'nt installed mine yet.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

May I ask why you went with Timbrens? I have an '03 2500 w/ 8' Fisher and didn't see the need for them.pumpkin:


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I installed them because I am getting a Blizzard 810 on monday installed. Just took some percautionary steps to help the frontend as much as possible. A little ballast and I should be all set.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

What's the weight on that plow? I'm also wondering how you're front end feels w/Timbrens and no plow?


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

The plow weighs 950 plus mounting so about 1000lbs. The truck rides great, once in a wile when you hit a nice pot hole you will feel them stiffen up, other than that not much difference.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Forget the big rubber bump stops..It's easer to install new springs....
Why cover up the problem with a big bump stop??
It's like putting a band-aid on a broken arm..
the snow plow prep calls for springs #38 & #39 there easy to install you can do it your self with hand tools in about an hour or two, there threads that will tell you step by step how to do this.
I'm giving you the best fix for your problem. I know a lot of people are going to tell you get the timbrens but think about it.... on the stock truck from Dodge with a plow prep do they install timbrens? Or do they put stiffer springs in them? your call, but I'd go with the springs and it you want to carry the added weight of your plow get stiffer ones all of the way up to a #46 #47 combo for those heavy plows. Good luck:waving:


----------



## Robbie Rooster (Dec 9, 2004)

I had problems installing my at first also. After an hour of trying to get just one of them to push into the bracket, I finally put a little grease around them and had both of them installed with in the next 5 minutes. Grease them up a little, not too much, jack up the truck and put about 2 to 3 2x4's under them, then drop the jack, smashes them right up in.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 96. Even doing the 2x4 trick I still couldn`t get `em in. I called the company, and they said to also try jacking up the opposite end of the truck to put pressure on the corner you`re working on. STILL DIDN`T WORK! 

Called them back again! Finally a rep got on the phone and said they might be manufactured 1/4 inch too large. try filing one end down ! 

Well I used a rasp to file them, and FINALLY got them to pop in. PITA. But, glad I got `em! 

As far as using Timbrens over heavier springs. What % of the time are you gonna be lugging a plow around in a year ?  

If your smart, as least as possible ! Why give up a better ride 90 something % of the time.  

Timbrens don`t affect the suspension until the plow is on.  

BTW, my truck came with the snow prep, and I still put them on.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The timbrens shorten the travel of the suspension, the result is that you are bottoming out all of the time. (riding on the timbren) the spring absorbs the energy over a longer period of time resulting is longer life of the suspension and a smother ride. 
When you order a truck with the plow prep package do they slap in big bump stops or do they install heaver springs?


----------



## jsr2741 (Feb 13, 2001)

SnoFarmer said:


> Forget the big rubber bump stops..It's easer to install new springs....
> 
> I did both, Timbrens and 47/46 springs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jsr2741 said:


> SnoFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the big rubber bump stops..It's easer to install new springs....
> ...


----------



## jsr2741 (Feb 13, 2001)

SnoFarmer said:


> jsr2741 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you useing for a plow?
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jsr2741 said:


> SnoFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Blizzard 810.
> ...


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*1997 Dodge 3/4 4x4*

I was considering putting Timbrens on the front of this truck, it has been hauling a plow during winter months, for the past 4 years, western MVP 8'. I had to replace the upper and lower ball joints drivers side, and it was suggested to check the shocks since they were probably factory, sure enough they were completly wore out. I am looking for several more seasons with this truck so would I be wise to get # 47/46 springs and put them on ?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> The timbrens shorten the travel of the suspension, the result is that you are bottoming out all of the time. (riding on the timbren) the spring absorbs the energy over a longer period of time resulting is longer life of the suspension and a smother ride.
> When you order a truck with the plow prep package do they slap in big bump stops or do they install heaver springs?


You've never driven a diesel have you? The diesel Rams have the 47/48 springs factory and bottom out ALL the time- the front end weight is as if a V8 with a plow. Timbrins are a spring too, not just a bump stop. If you want the front end to ride hard ad he!! all the time put in the diesel springs (which is what the 47/48 set is), otherwise install the timbrins. the older trucks are supposed to be bolt ons through the bump stop cup.

stiffer springs will NOT help ball joints, just FYI.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He never said he had a oil burner. 
I installed the 46# 47# springs and the ride is firm, not spongy like a 1/2ton.
we are talking about trucks that were going to use as work trucks not cruising the boulevard. There is no one perfect set up some are better than others.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kingriver said:


> I was considering putting Timbrens on the front of this truck, it has been hauling a plow during winter months, for the past 4 years, western MVP 8'. I had to replace the upper and lower ball joints drivers side, and it was suggested to check the shocks since they were probably factory, sure enough they were completly wore out. I am looking for several more seasons with this truck so would I be wise to get # 47/46 springs and put them on ?


I went with the 47/46 combo because, when you push snow over the curb you lift the plow and your front end goes down and the plow rests on the curb and you have to drag the plow back over it and as you back up. And it stops the truck from bottoming out too.
I have a Boss V 8.2 rt2 on a 98 2500 and have yet to bottom out with this combo. On my other truck 01 2500with 38/39 plow prep and a 8.5 Hiniker (there a fairly light plow) works good, I just wanted heaver springs for the truck with the V plow. I like it and it works good I would go this route before using timbrens. IMO

Kingriver is that the truck with a oilburner if so you all ready have the 46/47 combo, look at coil spacers or air bags. I'd try the air bags first.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> You've never driven a diesel have you? The diesel Rams have the 47/48 springs factory and bottom out ALL the time- the front end weight is as if a V8 with a plow. Timbrins are a spring too, not just a bump stop. If you want the front end to ride hard ad he!! all the time put in the diesel springs (which is what the 47/48 set is),


Rember when trucks were trucks and cars were cars??


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

. I'd try the air bags first.[/QUOTE]
Oil Burner --No Gas it is the v-8 360--So I could install the 47-46 diesel springs on it correct ? If this is the case, could I just install *Timbrens* ? Wouldnt that be alittle cheaper and work as well ? Would they help ? I actually have that same problem, if I push up over a curb, then lift the plow everything drags as I back off, and I do have lots of weight aft, around 2/3rds the plows weight. Thanks


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bigger Springs or Timbrens*

. the older trucks are supposed to be bolt ons through the bump stop cup.

stiffer springs will NOT help ball joints, just FYI.[/QUOTE]
Thanks I do realize this, what Im trying to do is determine what route to go as far as trying to help the front end, So you are saying just get the Timbrens and they should install rather easily, not the nightmere that has been posted here, 2x4's-grind em down--grease em up--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oil Burner --No Gas it is the v-8 360--So I could install the 47-46 diesel springs on it correct ? If this is the case, could I just install *Timbrens* ? Wouldnt that be alittle cheaper and work as well ? Would they help ? I actually have that same problem, if I push up over a curb, then lift the plow everything drags as I back off, and I do have lots of weight aft, around 2/3rds the plows weight. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Go for the springs I use the 46#-47#- combo my front drops 1 1/2 inch with the boss V raised and I gained 2, 2 1/2inch of lift on a 98 2500 360 3/4 ton. I don't scrape on the curb any more. 
Cost from the dealer i believe they were around $125 to $165 a coil. no grease needed to install!!


----------



## jsr2741 (Feb 13, 2001)

SnoFarmer said:


> jsr2741 said:
> 
> 
> > I see you suffer from BFP syndrome!
> ...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

From what Timbren told me last season no,. you should not need a 2x4 or grease. 
The ballast might be part of your problem- depends on exactly where in the bed it is- remember basic physics (levers) if the weight in the rear is not behind the rear axle it is acting on the front axle. I carry 600lbs traction weight centered over the rear axle (basically saddling it to cancel itself out) and another 400 or so behind the wheel wells to offset the plow weight.

If your Ram is that low on the front with the blade up it scrapes the curbs I would go to new springs too- odds are you're existing springs are worn anyway.
With the diesel and the original stock 47/48 springs my plow never drags the curbs unless I have it angled.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I would like to know how the Timbren Company gets theres in with out 2x4's or some type of lubricant. As far as I saw thats next to imposible.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

BDEMOTT said:


> I would like to know how the Timbren Company gets theres in with out 2x4's or some type of lubricant. As far as I saw thats next to imposible.


on their website under applications they have installation directions- there is a bolt together assembly- it applears to bolt to the bump stop cup- am I wrong?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I put Timbrens in my 2001 Ram and did'nt have any problem getting them in..


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

justme- said:


> on their website under applications they have installation directions- there is a bolt together assembly- it applears to bolt to the bump stop cup- am I wrong?


No they are a press fit into the stock bumpstop cup location. The Timbren does unbolt and come apart but you still have to get it pressed into the coupler.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I have about a 1/2 to 1/4 inch of space before the timbren would come into play from the plow.
This is the CORRECT way they are to be used. If your riding on the timbrens all the time, the only thing you`ll be hurting is your butt !


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

The above measurement of 1/2 - 1/4 is with the plow off the the truck, of course.


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

*Timbren*

After reading all the horror stories about the timbren installations, I was'nt looking forward to it. However, I was was amazed how easy it was. It took about 20 minutes, if that. Front only, guess I got lucky. Good luck to all. 2002 Dodge RAM/ Western


----------

